# Downdraft Sanding Box



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Spent a couple of hours today making this downdraft sanding box. I have never used one of these but I have been doing a lot of hand sanding lately and the dust is getting everywhere. I do not have a dust collection system, so I will be using my shop vac. I will be getting some pegboard tomorrow and will drill the port hole. Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Take a peek in the videos section.. I posted one over there of a fella that's made a couple of them.
You might grab some ideas from the vid...good luck
..Jon..


----------

